# flavored honey



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

As far as I know one puts the bees in a HUGE field of raspberries during nectar - pollen flow. I suppose one could also buy raspberry Kool-Aid, but that ain't cool.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Some people use extracts...I dont like them as the honey and flavoring separates over time. I make a creamed honey in ten flavors. I use freeze dried powder to make my raspberry, strawberry, apricot, apple/cinnamon, cranberry, lemon, cherry and blueberry. I also make cinnamon, almond. Heartland sells the powder...it aint cheap!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

where do you get your apple at? I cant seem to get Almond anymore either. 

I love when people diss the idea of flavored honeys/creamed honeys. There is a big market for it. Some people do not like the taste of straight honey.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

I got my apple from Joli at heartland bee supply. You can buy about any fruit or veg freeze dried powder from Van Druen farms in Chicago.....but they sell in 40-50 lb batches and it will not keep powdery real long. After awhile it will get like gummy bears. I buy the almonds from a grocery store and put in a food processor(kitchenaid) and chop into powder.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

how much almond you add to a batch? Does the almond flavor pull through?


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Depends on personal opinion...I would recommend using 4-5 lbs/10 gal


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

woodbee said:


> I have seen raspberry flavored honey sold. Does anyone know how to flavor honey?


I use LorAnn gourmet oils in my creamed honey and they seem to work just fine


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

citrus 'zest' for citrus flavors is all I've tried, turned a poor honey into a popular honey.

People may dis flavored honey, but if the consumer is happy, there ya go.


----------

